# Hot Bite!!



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Springfielsd Lake is on fire!! Crappies are hitting in the morning heavy, with nice sized redears in between. Getting them two hours before sunset in the same spot on waxies and minnowheads. Ill download pics when I get back home.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Deep or shallow?


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

thought about going there,Guilford was a bust,you on the beach side? I know crapps r there at the right time?My biggest bass caught was outta that lake,by the Island,6#+,and my son reeled it in,lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> Springfielsd Lake is on fire!! Crappies are hitting in the morning heavy, with nice sized redears in between. Getting them two hours before sunset in the same spot on waxies and minnowheads. Ill download pics when I get back home.



How bout them pics? Is this the Springfield Lake in Summit Cty?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes right off 224. It was ridiculous, Minnowhead was unconscious !!!! Like perch fishing on Erie. Line down, fish up. Ice wont be around forever ! Get em while you can. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

I see your online,you headed back out this morn?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

It'll probably be a zoo out there today, lol.


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

That lake is funny,have to fish it to know! the island and the hot water tank,lol and beach,playground side,as far as you can cast from shore,lol


----------



## Z400wolverine (Aug 18, 2014)

just wanted to see a shanty?


----------

